# How many HG Permits to Buy



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

Can you get in NC per year? I already used up 4 of my 5 and there is two more Rugers and one Taurus Handgun I want to buy......................................


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

How ever many the Sheriff will let you get. It is different from county to county. That is one of the bad things about the permit law. The Sheriff can limit how many handguns you can buy.

I never got one in Johnston County, or any NC County for that mater. 

Get your CHP and you won't have to worry about it any more.


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

I signed up for my CCW class for May. In Johnston County, you can get 5, but I don't know if that's 5 per yer, Semi, quarterly or the whim of the Sheriff...............

These Rugers are like potato chips, ya can't have just one!:mrgreen:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I believe that is 5 per application. Never heard of any other limit here (Johnston CO). I know plenty of gun owners at work, I'm sure one of them would have complained if there was a limit of 5 per year or something. I'd call and ask before taking the time to make the trip though...and I only live 5 minutes away from the Sheriff's office...


----------



## gilream (May 5, 2009)

You can get 6 handgun permits in Forsyth County.


----------



## wrfalcon77 (Jun 11, 2009)

*if possible*

much easier to do the CCW..i know the county that i am in does 5 every 30 days whereas the CCW there is not limit


----------



## BigBear (Jun 30, 2009)

I thought they told me 10 the last time I applied in Gaston County.(I got 5, and figured that would hold me over till my CCW permit came in.) Now that I can't find ammo, I'm sure it will!


----------

